# Palmetto FT



## mjcrow

any word on Open?


----------



## TonyRodgz

mjcrow said:


> any word on Open?


With 117 dogs running that 1st serieos the open,, it will take a while to hear anything. This ft has more entries than the 2013 NRC. Lots of folks want to qual their dogs.


----------



## JBlack

Any info from the derby will be appreciated also.


----------



## robco

The description I got of the first is a land trip, short right ret pheasant first. Short left ret duck second, long flyer duck middle. Pick up one the run blind behind right ret. blind is hot and causing problems. This was early in the morning and 7 out of 23 picked up the birds without a handle.


----------



## golfandhunter

robco said:


> The description I got of the first is a land trip, short right ret pheasant first. Short left ret duck second, long flyer duck middle. Pick up one the run blind behind right ret. blind is hot and causing problems. This was early in the morning and 7 out of 23 picked up the birds without a handle.


The first bird is thrown straight back or right to left slightly, the 2nd bird is thrown left to right, and the flyer is thrown right to left.
As said ,pick up any bird, move to another matt and run the blind with wind coming from the left. Then move back to original matt and pick up
the 2 short retired marks. Very tight, the dogs I saw were having problems on all the birds.

Reese, ran early, did a pretty good job.


----------



## golfandhunter

Derby Call backs to the third 16 dogs.
2,5,6,9,11,13,17,19,20,21,24,26,29,30,31,34.

Jason said Sniper was very good in the first series, but he was horrible in the 2nd. and got dropped.
Oh well, he couldn't find a pork chop in a phone booth?


----------



## JBlack

Thanks for the info...just trying to get an idea of what time the Q will start.


----------



## golfandhunter

JBlack said:


> Thanks for the info...just trying to get an idea of what time the Q will start.


They did not start the 3rd. series due to weather.


----------



## Kyle Garris

Gregg,

Where will the derby be in the morning? 

Thanks!


----------



## golfandhunter

Kyle Garris said:


> Gregg,
> 
> Where will the derby be in the morning?
> 
> Thanks!


The Mallard Pond


----------



## Chad Baker

Any news today?


----------



## Kyle Garris

14 back for the 4th in the derby.


----------



## Kyle Garris

Open still running land marks.


----------



## Kyle Garris

Derby to the 4th: 2, 5, 9, 11, 13, 17, 19, 20, 21, 24, 29, 30, 31 and 34.


----------



## Reminton Steele

What's the description of the derby set ups???


----------



## Pinetree

Just heard 36 back for Open WB
No numbers


----------



## golfandhunter

Derby Results
1st. 24 Hambone O/ Benjy Griffith H/ Jason Baker
2nd.13 Reina O/ Dave Ospeth H/ Same
3rd.19 Deuce O/Chip McEwen H/ Jason Baker
4th.9 Tempy O/Jake Fredericks H Jake Fredericks
RJ 29
Jams 2,11,17,20,21
Congrats to all

Open call backs to WB 
1,3,5,13,15,16,17,25,28,31,33,34,35,38,41,49,52,53,56,62,63,64,69,74,77,80,
90,92,94,100,105,108,110,114,115,116.
They tried 2 different blinds but the sun and wind said no, start wb at 6:45am.

Amatuer call backs to 2nd.
2,4,5,9,10,11,13,15,18,19,20,23,30,31,32,33,35,39,41,42,43,49,51,52,56,57,58,59,61,


----------



## Scott0129

QuAl call backs ?


----------



## Kyle Garris

Q was a triple with long middle bird, left bird retiring and flyer on the right. Lots of dogs picked up. I'll be there tomorrow and will post updates if I have enough phone signal.


----------



## Kyle Garris

9 back to the Q double blinds. 1,2,4,10,13, 20, 24,28, 32.


----------



## Kyle Garris

Dog #13 picked up the other 8 called back to water marks.


----------



## fetchbrowndog

CB for Qual 1.2.4.10.20.24.28.32.


----------



## Kyle Garris

Q results: 1st dog # 32 Bill Clark
2nd: #1
3rd: #10
4th: #2
Really JAM: 28
JAMS: 4, 20, 24


----------



## fetchbrowndog

Cb for Am 4th-------5.11.18.20.23.31.49.52.56.58.59. Beautiful water quad 3 retired plus flyer. Weather is awesome so is test. The flyer is all land.


----------



## Bridget Bodine

Whats going on in the OPEN?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

Congratulations to Marston Jones and Rocky Hook's Cape Brenton on winning the Amateur! I'm sorry I don't have any other places.. will try and get them and post them!


----------



## lbbuckler

Way to go Marston & Brett!


----------



## Kyle Garris

Who won the Open?


----------



## Pinetree

Heard Ledford won
Curtis sec with Stan
Lardy 3


----------



## ginnyr

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Congratulations to Marston Jones and Rocky Hook's Cape Brenton on winning the Amateur! I'm sorry I don't have any other places.. will try and get them and post them!



Congratulations Marston and Bret on the Am win!


----------



## 3blackdogs

Pinetree said:


> Heard Ledford won
> Curtis sec with Stan
> Lardy 3


a bit more detail:

1- Ledford
2 - Curtis with Stan
3 - Lardy with Rocky
4- Alan

Not sure if there were jams, I was told only 4 dogs completed without handles.


----------



## kip

Elmwood baby!!!!!!


----------



## jodriver

Congratulations to Mike Oppegaard and Roo for finishing 2nd in the Am. Roo Hoo.


----------



## David Witt

2X Congratulations to Mike Oppegaard & Roo along with congrats to Penn Cox & Reaper for their Jam!


----------



## Mike W.

Congrats to Chris Ledford for getting the win with Sky and qualifying for the National Open. Good luck.


----------



## john fallon

WTG Marston !

john


----------



## JusticeDog

3blackdogs said:


> a bit more detail:
> 
> 1- Ledford
> 2 - Curtis with Stan
> 3 - Lardy with Rocky
> 4- Alan
> 
> Not sure if there were jams, I was told only 4 dogs completed without handles.


Congrats Lydia!!!!! One big open, and the Rock-Man stepped up to the plate!!!!!


----------



## 3blackdogs

JusticeDog said:


> Congrats Lydia!!!!! One big open, and the Rock-Man stepped up to the plate!!!!!


Belated thanks Susan, it's been one of those travel stints on-the-road times, and then buried in the office and offline. Appreciate the nod to the Rock, I was pretty darn proud of him....he's showing signs of growing up....I think...:smile:


----------

